# Help Deciding on Ceiling detail



## Splendor17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I need some help deciding what ceiling/niche designs looks better. My plan is to put some 4 halogen inset lights, 
these will be pointing to the wall behind the tv. My actual ceiling height is just 8 feet high.

What of the 6 options you like the most?

Thanks!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Option 2 if you have room for the cans up there. Cleaner the framing lines the better.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Splendor17, here to add to the confusion, how about another option 7 and build a fake recess for the TV area so it looks more like a built-in unit ?


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

Option 2 is clean and allows for nice accents along the front face or edge of the soffit. Option 5 could be interesting for mood lighting (indirect) and decor on the shelf.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

keep it clean and do nothing ,the money you save use it to buy a bigger tv:huh:, i know its said a lot, but less is more. hey what do i know


----------



## sandshots (Feb 8, 2012)

dytecture said:


> Hi Splendor17, here to add to the confusion, how about another option 7 and build a fake recess for the TV area so it looks more like a built-in unit ?


 
i like this one with the option#5 eyebrow but made deaper with and make that eyebrow a light pocket.


----------

